# How many tips do you guys get



## WRX Lyft

hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


----------



## pengduck

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


Uber lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

If yer talkin' Lyft typical tip to pax ratio is about 1/2 of them. Less if it's prime time. Depends on the amount of prime time increase. Higher the prime time, less the percentage of tippers.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


Yes they are.


----------



## Ez-Russ

Yes, Most of the younger generation are scumbags when it comes to tipping. No class at all.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I average 2-10 tips/day, average of 10 rides a day. Kinda suxs.

I've noticed the talkative ones, or the ones that appreciate your efforts reward you!


----------



## EBDriver

Exactly the same, WRX. 

Frankly, seems to be a SF thing. I notice a difference versus driving outside of the city.

Full timer / 4.99


----------



## ChrisInABQ

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


Can't really pin down what percentage of riders tip, but my average is 15% of the total fares...$40/day in fares might get only $6 in tips. It's still better than Uber as far as tips are concerned. On Uber, you don't just get the tip...you get the whole thing!


----------



## Larry-AMS

Fares run around $200 per 4 hour shift, and tips usually total $80 per same time period...Depends on the weather; I drive a 4x4 FJ Cruiser so when it snows, with all the hilly neighborhoods in Little Rock, I have made $120 in tips during the same 4-5 hours with $200 in fares...I have started noticing that I can guess which pax will tip...and which will not. I rate appropriately, tippers get 5 stars and non-tippers get 4 stars. I will never intentionally piss off a pax for not tipping, my city is too small and the odds of getting their ping again is pretty high...I stay relatively in the same area and get the same riders all the time, especially the weekends, and extra-specially event weekends.


----------



## Lidman

I usually book around $300 on a weekend night. Tips usually range from $100-$150


----------



## Dcspride

Wow.. Hard to believe some of you guys are getting over $100 tip per day


----------



## Ez-Russ

Can you say bullshit?


----------



## elelegido

Ez-Russ said:


> Can you say bullshit?


Bullshit disinformational posts on this site, which are designed to throw off and discourage new drivers? Surely not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


I'm in houston with uber. No lyft here. About 1 in 20 tips. Amazingly low. My rating is 4.88 after 400 trips so it's not like they hate me. And my car is 2015 and clean and every pax loves it. Just cheap.


----------



## scrurbscrud

elelegido said:


> Bullshit disinformational posts on this site, which are designed to throw off and discourage new drivers? Surely not.


$100 a day wouldn't scare anybody off. I haven't seen a single day with a hundred bucks in tips. Not from TNC users. Might get that claim if a driver was trying to score some new driver referral $ tho.


----------



## elelegido

scrurbscrud said:


> $100 a day wouldn't scare anybody off.


No, but believing they were going to get $100 and actually getting $5 or $10 might.


----------



## Pedruber

Stay ofline unless it's surging and your tip will be included. Best tip I can give. That's how I think of it. I notice that the sincerity of my parting statement improves in direct relation to the X factor of the surge.


----------



## Scenicruiser

People that work and make they're own money-tip 50% of the time on uber

People who live on parents credit cards, welfare recipients, college students, and people that inherited wealth-tip 3% of the time.

Service industry workers tip 40% of the time...but tip well

Business expense account guys don't tip cuz they can't get reimbursed easily for cash tips. But they're on the curb ready to go with no trouble usually

Uber drivers never ever tip but they had $5 and were ready to...until they found whatever it was they were looking for, to use as an excuse not to and then post about it here


----------



## elelegido

Scenicruiser said:


> Uber drivers never ever tip but they had $5 and were ready to...until they found whatever it was they were looking for, to use as an excuse not to and then post about it here


I have got a few tips on Uber. By far the most are from new riders who are used to tipping taxi drivers. I used to get a couple of bucks from service workers; not so much now.

Both riders whom I told that Uber had pushed rates so low that drivers don't make money any more from fares, that the cost of me providing their ride for them is lower than what they are paying, and that their ride is subsidized by Uber, each tipped $5 on sub-$10 rides. One of them said, "see, we can subsidize too."


----------



## Scenicruiser

elelegido said:


> I have got a few tips on Uber. By far the most are from new riders who are used to tipping taxi drivers. I used to get a couple of bucks from service workers; not so much now.
> 
> Both riders whom I told that Uber had pushed rates so low that drivers don't make money any more from fares, that the cost of me providing their ride for them is lower than what they are paying, and that their ride is subsidized by Uber, each tipped $5 on sub-$10 rides. One of them said, "see, we can subsidize too."


Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
Has anybody?


----------



## elelegido

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


I've picked up a couple of Lyft drivers on Lyft; I never checked if they tipped. I've never knowingly picked up an Uber driver.


----------



## Scenicruiser

elelegido said:


> I've picked up a couple of Lyft drivers on Lyft; I never checked if they tipped. I've never knowingly picked up an Uber driver.


You can't miss them. Make you wait, roll the windows down a 1/4" to check for a dirt line, white glove check for dust on the dash, don't enter destination then insist on waze inspired turn by turn short cuts, ask what year your car is then whisper to thier girlfriend about thier prius. Then, they can't take it anymore and blurt out "I drive for uber" , then don't tip


----------



## scrurbscrud

I only tip Lyft drivers. Uber sez no tip required and doesn't make it available on the app like all other services biz on the planet.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

Crappy tippers are always the ones who are quick to complane.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

scrurbscrud said:


> I only tip Lyft drivers. Uber sez no tip required and doesn't make it available on the app like all other services biz on the planet.


Have you ever heard of cash?


----------



## duggles

It used to be that 50% of my Lyft riders would tip, during the winter this even happened quite a bit on prime time rides. Now there's hardly prime-time anymore, and after the latest push for new riders my percentage of rides tipped has fallen closer to 25-30%.


----------



## why uber why

I tip $5 or $3 if thats what i have in my pocket . I drive for uber , worked in the service industry in numerous jobs and believe in tipping anyone that has a job that thrives on tips .food service( even the taco truck on occasion ), bartenders , barbers , pizza delivery, at the local deli ,etc. People that dont tip suck .Riders that understand this and tip all of the above but dont tip us drivers suck . Doesnt help that most of them are young , dumb , cheap ,trained by uber to think we dont need them or its included ... idiots


----------



## txdriver

After about two and a half weeks of driving with 267 pax and rating of 4.88 and about 97% acceptance rating, my data shows that about 50% tip. Tips are about 10% of GROSS earnings, little higher percentage with NET earnings, average tip is about $2.7/ride. The average per ride is due to some higher tippers to compensate for those non tippers. Had about five Lyft drivers as passengers and all but one left a tip. The one that didn't tip had a awful night and prob. didn't tip due to his bad not, not due to me.


----------



## UberXTampa

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


I have never received a tip from the 6 Uber drivers.
I received tips from both Lyft drivers.

Uber corrupts the society and accelerates the decay.


----------



## McGillicutty

scrurbscrud said:


> I only tip Lyft drivers. Uber sez no tip required and doesn't make it available on the app like all other services biz on the planet.





YurFriendlyPirate said:


> Have you ever heard of cash?


Knowing scrurbscrud from this forum, I'm sure there's some facetiousness in his/her post, but he/she also makes a considerable point - if your company..._IN A SERVICE BUSINESS..._ care's so f'ing little about their "partners" as not to enable the customer to tip, then you shouldn't expect it when "partnering" with that company.


----------



## duggles

I actually try to tip my uber drivers, as I mostly ride for free since I only hand out my rider promo code. However, ensuring you have cash before a ride, when I hardly ever carry cash, is a pain in the ass. If I don't have cash but the driver is exceptional during the ride, I'll ask them to pull off at a 7-11 to get $5 cash back for a tip. But that's rare, considering most Uber drivers are idiots and assholes these days.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Scenicruiser said:


> People that work and make they're own money-tip 50% of the time on uber
> 
> People who live on parents credit cards, welfare recipients, college students, and people that inherited wealth-tip 3% of the time.
> 
> Service industry workers tip 40% of the time...but tip well
> 
> Business expense account guys don't tip cuz they can't get reimbursed easily for cash tips. But they're on the curb ready to go with no trouble usually
> 
> Uber drivers never ever tip but they had $5 and were ready to...until they found whatever it was they were looking for, to use as an excuse not to and then post about it here


When I get an uber driver I always ask them if they've started 3 starring non tippers like I have. The ones I've picked up so far have had ratings of 4.6 to 4.7 as riders and I guess they need my 5. Only 1 of 4 hasn't tipped. Don't know what they gave me but I don't care as my rating isn't hurt much at this point by any one rider. I also tell them I have a square reader as I tell anyone who says they'd tip but don't carry cash.


----------



## TeleSki

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


I've probably made about $150 in tips put of roughly $3000 in fares. Had a couple 20s, a few 10s, the rest in $3-5 tips.


----------



## Scenicruiser

From uber DRIVERS riding as pax? I don't think so...I'm not even buying the $3 to $5 part


----------



## TeleSki

Scenicruiser said:


> From uber DRIVERS riding as pax? I don't think so...I'm not even buying the $3 to $5 part


If that was for me, I don't know or don think they were Uber drivers. I was just talking in general.


----------



## Scenicruiser

Yeah I was just making a joke in the post you quoted about drivers as pax...sort of. It does seem like when drivers who post about riding as pax WERE going to tip, then don't. I thought I was being funny but I think I just need a nap. I just noticed this was a lyft thread...goodnight


----------



## crazyb

O


Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


I took a ride last night $5.00 fare and $5.00 tip.


----------



## Dks2k2

40 riders/4.9 rating 1 - $5.00 tip. And he was already buzzed. Nashville pax are cheap for me anyways. 
Yesterday some college girl pulled out 2 wadded up dollar bills to give me after her ride home to a rundown duplex. I couldnt accept it thinking of all these other cheap bastard execs I have been taking to fancy places to eat who barely say thx for the ride. 
She seemed happy to still have the 2 buks.


----------



## kc88

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


Well, I don't know if this was related but I had a nice driver accept my non surge ride in Sunday going from fair fax to koreatown.. He is a uber plus driver with a bme 5 series, so the fact that he accepted the request and was very gracious was nice and refreshing. Obviously he was new and me being jaded the way I am, would never accept a non surge ride on x with his car, I still don't on my Prius. I was going to hand him a $5, he said, no its included, and I said, no it isn't, check your fare summary, it definitely isn't. Thank you so much, and I handed him the $5.


----------



## Lidman

UberXTampa said:


> I have never received a tip from the 6 Uber drivers.
> I received tips from both Lyft drivers.
> 
> Uber corrupts the society and accelerates the decay.


 I wonder if "Sly" was amongst them.


----------



## Larry-AMS

Pedruber said:


> Stay ofline unless it's surging and your tip will be included. Best tip I can give. That's how I think of it. I notice that the sincerity of my parting statement improves in direct relation to the X factor of the surge.


And how the heck do you know its surging, unless you're online?!? Most of ours come and go so quickly that if you blink you will miss most of them!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

EBDriver said:


> Exactly the same, WRX.
> 
> Frankly, seems to be a SF thing. I notice a difference versus driving outside of the city.
> 
> Full timer / 4.99


POST # 7 / EBDriver : Bison says Bravo!
That's equivalent
to 99 ☆☆☆☆☆ and 1☆☆☆☆: have you
double-checked your math?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Scenicruiser said:


> You can't miss them. Make you wait, roll the windows down a 1/4" to check for a dirt line, white glove check for dust on the dash, don't enter destination then insist on waze inspired turn by turn short cuts, ask what year your car is then whisper to thier girlfriend about thier prius. Then, they can't take it anymore and blurt out "I drive for uber" , then don't tip


POST # 22 /Scenicruiser : Bittersweet
Bison sees this as
An Opportunity!

"Fly Scenicruiser Airlines : 
Where all your Hater-Aid is Free."


----------



## Pedruber

Larry-AMS said:


> And how the heck do you know its surging, unless you're online?!? Most of ours come and go so quickly that if you blink you will miss most of them!


you use the rider app, move the pin around and you'll see the surge bolt next to the X or XL or whatever service type, tap on the black bar in the middle of screen and you'll see the surge level. when u get a ping, only take the surge ones, the surge bolt will display during the ping. or as some have suggested accept them all and immediately cancel the non surge requests, check "other" once on the cancel screen.


----------



## CLAkid

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


I get about the same amount of tips on Lyft. Way too few in my opinion. Very disappointing.


----------



## CLAkid

Virtually half of the rideshare drivers I meet on the road like to brag and tell me that they are making much more than they do. I cannot figure this out. I can tell the honest ones from the liars. We are all doing the same thing and should be supportive of what we are doing, especially when it comes to fares. In Los Angeles, I would doubt that anybody is netting 1,000 dollars a week on Uber and probably one percent if that are netting a thousand a week on Lyft. Cannot speak for other cities.


----------



## CLAkid

elelegido said:


> I've picked up a couple of Lyft drivers on Lyft; I never checked if they tipped. I've never knowingly picked up an Uber driver.


Unfortunately, not all drivers tip when they take rides.


----------



## duggles

CLAkid said:


> Virtually half of the rideshare drivers I meet on the road like to brag and tell me that they are making much more than they do. I cannot figure this out. I can tell the honest ones from the liars. We are all doing the same thing and should be supportive of what we are doing, especially when it comes to fares. In Los Angeles, I would doubt that anybody is netting 1,000 dollars a week on Uber and probably one percent if that are netting a thousand a week on Lyft. Cannot speak for other cities.


Riding with other drivers who tell you how great they find Lyft or Uber is annoying. Because then I just know I'm riding with an idiot who doesn't know how to do basic math or doesn't care. Most assuredly, because chances are if I'm riding it's because it's not a busy enough night to be driving.


----------



## Pedruber

duggles said:


> Riding with other drivers who tell you how great they find Lyft or Uber is annoying. Because then I just know I'm riding with an idiot who doesn't know how to do basic math or doesn't care. Most assuredly, because chances are if I'm riding it's because it's not a busy enough night to be driving.


agreed, plus I would never uber on a surge unless I was really desperate. i'm too much of a planner to put myself in a desperately needing a ride situation. I guess I'm just not at all like the majority of my pax lol/


----------



## RideshareGuru

Having driven for Lyft for about 10 months and uber for around 6 (no longer ubering), i will say that Lyft riders used to be more than 50% of the time, they have fallen off, but it varies nightly. Things that I find that increase tips are: when their sports team won that night, new riders, drunk service industry workers (sober ones don't tip as much), if you have a group of drunks and the sober one is paying, event nights like Halloween, NYE, 4th of July or if they left something and you return it. Uber riders tip 5% or less of the time.


----------



## CLAkid

RideshareGuru said:


> Having driven for Lyft for about 10 months and uber for around 6 (no longer ubering), i will say that Lyft riders used to be more than 50% of the time, they have fallen off, but it varies nightly. Things that I find that increase tips are: when their sports team won that night, new riders, drunk service industry workers (sober ones don't tip as much), if you have a group of drunks and the sober one is paying, event nights like Halloween, NYE, 4th of July or if they left something and you return it. Uber riders tip 5% or less of the time.


That all sounds realistic to me.


----------



## Jake Miller

I am calling bs on the $200 in fares in 4 hours and $80 in tips. No one gives 40% tip. I drive for Lyft in South Florida, its non-existent, customers come from all over the planet and 99% use Uber. In a week, I do approximately 70-80 rides with Uber and 5-10 (on a great week) with Lyft.


----------



## sallen67

About half of my lyft customers tip. Maybe 10% or less of the Uber customers. Uber really needs to add the tip feature to their app.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


.....I used to be hung-up on the whole TIP thing (although an option to do so through the app would not hurt). In the grand scheme of things, the profitability of being an Uber driver is really a rate issue.


----------



## sallen67

Not very busy this week, but Lyft is my extra money job.
It isn't broken down into tip per ride, but it is about a 16% tip value.
When I look at the daily rides, it is usually 1-2 bucks per rider who tips and it is usually about 50% of the riders. That sure wasn't the case on the 31st or the 1st.
I think they are way more likely to tip with the app than they are to hand you cash.


----------



## negeorgia

Surge is tips!. I take you to downtown for $4.00... 3 hours later, I take you (or someone that looks and smells like you would anyway) back home for $10.00 .... Thank you for 2 short, easy, trips... Let's do it again in 3 days...5 stars. Your results may vary.


----------



## CLAkid

sallen67 said:


> Not very busy this week, but Lyft is my extra money job.
> It isn't broken down into tip per ride, but it is about a 16% tip value.
> When I look at the daily rides, it is usually 1-2 bucks per rider who tips and it is usually about 50% of the riders. That sure wasn't the case on the 31st or the 1st.
> I think they are way more likely to tip with the app than they are to hand you cash.
> 
> View attachment 6538


What city are you in? I drive in LA and rarely get tips on longer, more expensive rides. You also have 4 long trips here. We're these on Prime Time?


----------



## sallen67

I'm about an hour North of S.F. and it almost never surges here. The only time I have gotten prime time pricing was taking drunks home at the end of the night in Cotati. Uber surges all the time up here, but Lyft almost never and the area of the surge is always tiny.


----------



## CLAkid

sallen67 said:


> I'm about an hour North of S.F. and it almost never surges here. The only time I have gotten prime time pricing was taking drunks home at the end of the night in Cotati. Uber surges all the time up here, but Lyft almost never and the area of the surge is always tiny.


Thanks for this info. Here in LA, most $30+ fares are Prime Time fares.


----------



## sallen67

Lyft rides are usually short and belong to the college students. Uber rides tend to be longer and older customers. Lyft riders usually throw 1-2 dollars as a tip. Uber rarely tips.
I get a fair amount of 15-30 dollar rides from Uber. Kind of rural here, I see a fair amount of people out on the edges of town who want rides into town or back home after a night out.


----------



## UberLyftguy

I get tons, especially from people in the service industry. I tip really well at bars when I go out, and have been surprised with how many of those servers/bartenders recognize me and tip me very well. Got a $10 tip on a $4 ride last night from a bartender I tipped $5 to a few weeks ago.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

duggles said:


> I actually try to tip my uber drivers, as I mostly ride for free since I only hand out my rider promo code. However, ensuring you have cash before a ride, when I hardly ever carry cash, is a pain in the ass. If I don't have cash but the driver is exceptional during the ride, I'll ask them to pull off at a 7-11 to get $5 cash back for a tip. But that's rare, considering most Uber drivers are idiots and assholes these days.


You tip only because you ride for free? and your relationship with these people who serve you is that they are idiots and assholes? dude **** you and your rider account. And yet another parroting of the OH LORDY ME CASH IS A HASSLE line. All businesses everywhere prefer cash, and don't want you as a customer if you're always putting small purchases on the card. And many of the best establishments in a city are always gonna be cash only. This line is transparent bullshit.

I flat out don't believe it. Cash could save your life or your phone in a mugging. Anyone in a city should have a bit of it at all times.

you are as bad as a pax. As Bad, As a Pax.


----------



## duggles

troubleinrivercity said:


> You tip only because you ride for free? and your relationship with these people who serve you is that they are idiots and assholes? dude **** you and your rider account. And yet another parroting of the OH LORDY ME CASH IS A HASSLE line. All businesses everywhere prefer cash, and don't want you as a customer if you're always putting small purchases on the card. And many of the best establishments in a city are always gonna be cash only. This line is transparent bullshit.
> 
> I flat out don't believe it. Cash could save your life or your phone in a mugging. Anyone in a city should have a bit of it at all times.
> 
> you are as bad as a pax. As Bad, As a Pax.


That's idiotic. Cash could save your life or your phone in a mugging, so always carry cash. I'm sure any mugger would take my credit cards just as well. Plus, most phones have trackers on them these days and you'd have to be an idiot to steal one... perhaps like idiots that drive for Uber at rates that aren't profitable.


----------



## TeleSki

I get tipped about 30-40% of the time of Lyft; maybe 10% on Uber. I haven't done a lot of Lyft rides, but all have been under $12 fares, and the pick-ups are far away. I'm usually running Uber at the same time, and get Uber rides about 5 to 1.


----------



## Larry-AMS

TeleSki...that's great info. Lyft has not come to Arkansas and I doubt it will. 

I love your Profile pic and wish to help the young lady remove the impingement of her shorts from her crack!


----------



## Clifford Chong

I got a $5 tip from my first Uber ride. I remember getting several tips from Lyft aswell.


----------



## Rascott03

I've been surprisingly receiving tips lol. I never expect them. My 1st ride gave me a $4 tip. I'm greatful for every dollar.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

Just started driving Lyft in LA last night (I was driving Uber in Detroit), and I got tipped 3 trips out of 9. One of the pax tipped my $5 on a $4.55 ride. Never got a tip with Uber in DTW.


----------



## Kingo9

TeleSki said:


> I get tipped about 30-40% of the time of Lyft; maybe 10% on Uber. I haven't done a lot of Lyft rides, but all have been under $12 fares, and the pick-ups are far away. I'm usually running Uber at the same time, and get Uber rides about 5 to 1.


This is almost my exact experience in Nashville. Just wish I got more Lyft pings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

One in six.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I’ve found that on Uber almost all minimum fare rides tip me 50%+. For high-risk rides like airport runs, business district pickups, and inclement weather I find that everyone tips at least 20%. And then 80% of everyone else tips something. Lyft is even better!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

But still sometimes it seems insufficient to cover Uber’s horrible rates. Also I’m getting carpal tunnel from all the hand jobs, and sometimes I don’t have time to do all the passengers laundry who want me to.


----------



## Kingo9

troubleinrivercity said:


> I've found that on Uber almost all minimum fare rides tip me 50%+. For high-risk rides like airport runs, business district pickups, and inclement weather I find that everyone tips at least 20%. And then 80% of everyone else tips something. Lyft is even better!


Almost all rides you are getting tips?!


----------



## RVM

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


Yes. At least Uber pax's have tipped me. And I have taken Uber as a pax twice and tipped a 5 both times (short rides.) I don't know if that is typical, but there you go. Phoenix.
Oh, actually 3 times because I had the 1st guy drive me around for a little over $20 worth on my free trial ride while I waited to have tires changed on my car. (Why not?)


----------



## RVM

*


RVM said:


> Yes. At least Uber pax's have tipped me. And I have taken Uber as a pax twice and tipped a 5 both times (short rides.) I don't know if that is typical, but there you go. Phoenix.
> Oh, actually 3 times because I had the 1st guy drive me around for a little over $20 worth on my free trial ride while I waited to have tires changed on my car. (Why not?)


*at least 2


----------



## BostonBarry

About 30% off my pax leave some sort of tip. Weekly amount averages 10-15% of gross fare. Have talked to pax who inquire about tip and the overwhelming majority say they've never tipped because their Uber driver said tipping isn't allowed or is included and they thought Lyft was the same.


----------



## crazyb

When I worked in Phoenix hardly anyone tipped. I'm in South Carolina now and people are very generous here even though the rates are almost double. However, there aren't that many rides either.


----------



## DeeFree

The week of Oct 12 I got $69 in tips. Coincidentally I had 69 rides that week but not everybody tipped. This week, Oct 19, I have $50 in tips BUT I didn't get a summary for Thursday, Oct 22 and the summary for yesterday, Sunday, Oct 25, hasn't been sent yet so I'm missing info for two days.


----------



## MrPix

My tips are typically 10-12% of my total income. About half of people tip. Less people tip on the weekends, especially if they have been drinking. Subjectively, it seems airport and professional travelers tip consistently. Women tip better than men.


----------



## novadrivergal

I get 30-50% of Lyft pax tipping through the app. The talkative ones tend to tip. I have only had a few noticeably affluent pax and none tipped. Have never received a single tip from an Uber passenger.

Only one pax has ever told me he was also a driver and he tipped.

I've taken three rides as a customer. I didn't tip the first time because I didn't understand the whole situation and I feel bad about it. Second time I gave a $5 tip on a $12 ride. Third time I was about to do that again when the driver asked me to "take care of him." That was a big turnoff and he cost himself $5. I almost gave him 4*, too, but he had been fine until that point so I didn't.

Silently suggesting a tip with a tip jar is great from my perspective as a client because that makes it easy and allows me to tip without discussing it or being judged as to the amount. Putting me on the spot by asking for a tip gets you a "f*ck you." That only works in a foreign country I've never visited because then I might not be sure if a tip is actually expected.

I always tip food delivery people $2-5 depending on how far the restaurant is, $10 if it's snowing. One guy pointed to the receipt and said "tip 10%." I replied: "Then I won't give you anything."


----------



## Transportador

Lyft pax definitely tip much more than Uber pax. I have given rides to Lyft drivers and they tip. Most my Lyft riders are not business people or high tech youngsters, and seem to work in the service industry. The average amount is about 10% of the fare. I only do Lyft in San Jose when I don't feel like getting up to SF since I drive Uber Select and they don't have that outside of SF. The tip on Lyft doesn't make a big $ difference to me since I make a lot more $ on Uber (without the tip). But it is very nice to know that people appreciate your effort and show it by tipping. Uber should definitely add tipping in the App and leave it up to the riders, instead of making it hard for them to tip. Nice people will tip with cash, however.


----------



## DieselkW

Friday was record setting. I think the promotions are gaining traction, more Lyft pings than Uber pings yesterday. $25 in tips, about 15% of Lyft income, 80% of drivers yesterday left a tip.
Uber, the usual 0% of riders gave me a cash tip.

Pax tell me they use Lyft simply BECAUSE they have a tip option, and they think tips are appropriate for this service, and Uber "doesn't allow" tipping.

Lately, Lyft has been pinging steady, just not quite as frequent as Uber, but Lyft riders still average more than $15/fare, and Uber rides average less than $10.


----------



## Mark Campagna

It's really too bad Uber won't get their heads out of their a$$ on this.


----------



## cb80907

About 10% of all of my passengers tip on the Lyft platform. The rest make it a habit of stiffing me - most of the people I tend to pick up are kids attending UCCS or Colorado College, living in the Rockrimmon area of the city (or near UCCS), or are down in the south central section of Colorado Springs - known as Broadmoor in the area. What few tips I do get usually are from service industry types working long hours. And roughly 75% of my passengers I get only take Lyft because there are no Uber cars on anywhere in the area.


----------



## ocbob2

So far for me starting out in my 3rd week with Lyft, I seem to average about 20-25%. Much lower than I thought I would get. I guess it is better than the 5% you get with Uber.


----------



## THIRDEYE

Let's play a game of... guess the ethnicity of the non-tipper.








This was my "day off." Just trying to log in the last couple hours to hit the power driver bonus.

I've had days when 90% of pax tip. Others when only 10% of pax tip. At the end of each week, it accounts for 15% to 25% of total earnings.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

THIRDEYE said:


> Let's play a game of... guess the ethnicity of the non-tipper.
> View attachment 17285
> 
> This was my "day off." Just trying to log in the last couple hours to hit the power driver bonus.
> 
> I've had days when 90% of pax tip. Others when only 10% of pax tip. At the end of each week, it accounts for 15% to 25% of total earnings.


As a Detroit ex-pat who used to bartend in the City, I'm not going there when it comes to guessing the ethnicity of non-tippers..


----------



## THIRDEYE

JuanMoreTime said:


> As a Detroit ex-pat who used to bartend in the City, I'm not going there when it comes to guessing the ethnicity of non-tippers..


Lol
Well, if you're from Detroit... I think it's safe to say it wasn't that group.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

THIRDEYE said:


> Lol
> Well, if you're from Detroit... I think it's safe to say it wasn't that group.


Did the non-tipper speak perfect English, but with an adorable sing-song accent popularized in recent years by one of the main characters on the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

Haha...I know in Philly who tips and who doesn't and what areas to avoid. The thing is one certain ethnic group always goes to other areas where they can be around the same color people, and those are long rides. Just wish they tipped. Males of that race are better than females, oddly, whereas the reverse is true for every other race.

People with singsong accents don't tip. 

As for the default soon-to-be-a-minority race, the old people tip, the young people don't. It's about as simple as that. Temple students tip more than Upenn - who'd a thunk it? How do you think you get rich? Yeah, that's right, by being a cheapskate. Daddy executive at some insurance company taught them well.


----------



## THIRDEYE

JuanMoreTime said:


> Did the non-tipper speak perfect English, but with an adorable sing-song accent popularized in recent years by one of the main characters on the Big Bang Theory?


Hahaha good lord... killing me with that description.
I picked him up from his work. For the extra point... can you guess the job or business type?
He was a pleasant pax though. Here to get a masters in engineering. I respect the struggle, but just wish the non-tippers would stick to Uber.


----------



## ocbob2

If you are thinking what I am thinking, I have not had one on Lyft so far but I have not hung out in Irvine where they all seem to work. Cheapest humans on the planet. Might be worse than Australians when it comes to tipping.


----------



## Loke

This past weekend Lyft tips $38.00. UBER $0.00.


----------



## Manotas

Scenicruiser said:


> Have you ever received a tip from a uber driver that was a pax?
> Has anybody?


--------

I'm a driver/passenger and I tip, not much but I tip. Even if I ride Lyft I give my driver a cash tip instead of using the app

On that note, riders in Miami and Broward counties are cheap, I'm lucky to get $10 in tips on $200 in fares


----------



## negeorgia

I got $2.47 in cash on NYE. $200 in surge before fees. So as I frequently explain, surge is tips. I don't blame these drunk college kids. Why tip when I drive them downtown for $6. then take them home for $6 to $25? Most come from paycheck to paycheck split homes. They haven't experienced enough to realize generosity is a key to success. The ones that stop their friends or parents as they open their wallet or with slurred speech say 'I bet you get lots of tips from drunk people' are the ignorant ones.


----------



## Skinny1

THIRDEYE said:


> Hahaha good lord... killing me with that description.
> I picked him up from his work. For the extra point... can you guess the job or business type?
> He was a pleasant pax though. Here to get a masters in engineering. I respect the struggle, but just wish the non-tippers would stick to Uber.


Pretty stupid post considering in rideshare there is no ethnicity of non tippers. As you see from others it comes from all . I see where you are going but you are the one doing this job....not that guy you are calling,out. Last laugh? He may have it on us....


----------



## Larry-AMS

If these college kids are living paycheck to paycheck then they should not be going out to drink! Simple math, it doesn't add up.

I tip 25% almost ever ride! I have riders I see every werkend and they tip heavily. I will see $100 in tips on a $500 weekend. I see huge tips in ice and snow because of my 4 wheel drive and ability to get them wherever they need


----------



## THIRDEYE

Skinny1 said:


> Pretty stupid post considering in rideshare there is no ethnicity of non tippers. As you see from others it comes from all . I see where you are going but you are the one doing this job....not that guy you are calling,out. Last laugh? He may have it on us....


Okay, I'll bite. 
Ridedshare differs from other service industry jobs (valet, waiter, bartender, taxi, etc.) with stereotypically non-tippers... how...? 
Carry on with your blissful ignorance. There's a reason why stereotypes exist. From my experience... it's 1 out of over 100.


----------



## negeorgia

It is a well known party school. I didn't even say they were living paycheck to paycheck, I said many came from a home life of that. How much of the partying is financed by student loans or chicks expecting guys to pay for their drinks and their Ubering.


----------



## Skinny1

Well in my region they pretty much all suck at tipping on lyft and uber. Just didn't think there was room for calling out non tippers by race when they all suck. But I also know it's region based and in CA you guys may get tipped more often , then go ahead call me out I guess.


----------



## Larry-AMS

If we are going to stereotype our tippers...I would throw out that gay tip more than guy, and lezz tip more than lech!


----------



## Djc

Jake Miller said:


> I am calling bs on the $200 in fares in 4 hours and $80 in tips. No one gives 40% tip. I drive for Lyft in South Florida, its non-existent, customers come from all over the planet and 99% use Uber. In a week, I do approximately 70-80 rides with Uber and 5-10 (on a great week) with Lyft.


Hi curious if the lyft to uber ride ratio still 10 to 1 in south Florida or has # of Lyft rides increased? I know in SF, Boston, LA lyft and uber are pretty close now interested in Miami, NYC, and Chicago ratios. Texas too although I hear its mainly uber.


----------



## andaas

I'd say Uber still has a 3 to 1 advantage in passenger requests here in Dallas; slipping to 4 to 1 in Uber's favor in the suburban areas.


----------



## MikesUber

kc88 said:


> Well, I don't know if this was related but I had a nice driver accept my non surge ride in Sunday going from fair fax to koreatown.. He is a uber plus driver with a bme 5 series, so the fact that he accepted the request and was very gracious was nice and refreshing. Obviously he was new and me being jaded the way I am, would never accept a non surge ride on x with his car, I still don't on my Prius. I was going to hand him a $5, he said, no its included, and I said, no it isn't, check your fare summary, it definitely isn't. Thank you so much, and I handed him the $5.


No way in hell I would drive X with a Beamer, let alone a 5 series. I've seen Audi's and Infiniti's here in Pittsburgh. Pure stupidity unless you just do it to make yourself feel good showing off your 40K+ car


----------



## Lyft_94110

I have gotten, for example, $12 tips on $300 in fares in a day. Tips are not a good source of income for Lyft drivers in San Francisco, in my experience. YMMV.


----------



## Lyft_94110

Even worse: Last night, 26 rides, $198 in fares, and TWO DOLLARS in tips. One percent. Ridic.


----------



## AllenChicago

Last week I started a tip thread asking experienced drivers if there was a ethnic/age/demographic pattern to who tips. In my 2 months of part-time driving, I'm noticing that certain "types" never tip, while other "types" usually do. The thread was deleted by a forum overseer within a couple of hours. Guess I'll need to wait until the next big Chicago Lyft meeting to ask other drivers what Tipping patterns they're experiencing.


----------



## DieselkW

Most reliable indicator for whether or not there will be a tip is by color. 
Not the pax, the app. 

Blue blinking circle, no tip. 
Pink app, 60% tip


----------



## BostonBarry

As someone who has worked in restaurants and both apps, take it from me. Tipping does not follow stereotypes. People who focus on a group by ethnicity, religion, gender, sex, etc will only see what they want to see. I've received great tips from all walks and been stiffed by all walks too. Give great service because you have integrity and pride, look at any tip you get as gratitude in monetary form and let the stiffs drift away, out of memory.


----------



## tiguan

I drive solely for Lyft in Chicago. Most of my driving is morning rush hour, evening rush hour and peak times on Saturday and Sunday morning. Most weeks, my total weekly tips are in the 8-12 percent of fairs range, so if I hit the power bonus, I'm roughly netting around 100% (less of course the IC tax penalty and cost of gas).

I don't drive the drunk hours and will always shut the thing off before 9pm.

EDIT: Tips have plummeted since the 30% promotion took effect. Yesterday, I only received a single $1 tip on over 10 rides. I wonder if this is an influx of the cheapest of the cheap UBER pax migrating over to take advantage of the promotion. I had an Indian guy who sat in the front seat and stared at Google maps on his phone making sure that I wasn't deviating in any way from the route. I've also gotten more 3* reviews in the last two weeks than I did in the prior two months. If these are the UBER pax, I'll be glad when they crawl back to UBER after the promotion is over, and I'm so glad that I didn't choose to drive for UBER.


----------



## AllenChicago

tiguan said:


> I drive solely for Lyft in Chicago. Most of my driving is morning rush hour, evening rush hour and peak times on Saturday and Sunday morning. Most weeks, my total weekly tips are in the 8-12 percent of fairs range, so if I hit the power bonus, I'm roughly netting around 100% (less of course the IC tax penalty and cost of gas).
> 
> I don't drive the drunk hours and will always shut the thing off before 9pm.
> 
> EDIT: Tips have plummeted since the 30% promotion took effect. Yesterday, I only received a single $1 tip on over 10 rides. I wonder if this is an influx of the cheapest of the cheap UBER pax migrating over to take advantage of the promotion. I had an Indian guy who sat in the front seat and stared at Google maps on his phone making sure that I wasn't deviating in any way from the route. I've also gotten more 3* reviews in the last two weeks than I did in the prior two months. If these are the UBER pax, I'll be glad when they crawl back to UBER after the promotion is over, and I'm so glad that I didn't choose to drive for UBER.


Sunday April 24, 2016

Are any of you finding that most Lyft LINE passengers leave no tip? That's what I'm finding now that (for some strange reason) so many passengers are choosing the Line option.

I'd really like to find out if it's because Line passengers are natural cheapskates, or is it because they see a different app interface than regular Lyft riders, after they've completed the ride?

It really bugs me that the Lyft app updates so frequently and we have no idea what changes were made. I sure hope Lyft stops referring to us as "valued partners" in their communications. It's insults our intelligence, because true partners are kept in the loop on all company changes that affect them.


----------



## negeorgia

Line is the top option listed, I wonder if some riders assume it is the way to split fare.


----------



## Archie8616

Hi all, I have a friend that is going to sign up with Lyft....but it's going to be under the promotion code. They asked me a good question that I don't have the answer to. If they tip through the app, does that tip money come out of their first $50 dollars that is in credit, or is that charged to their credit card? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manotas

Archie8616 said:


> Hi all, I have a friend that is going to sign up with Lyft....but it's going to be under the promotion code. They asked me a good question that I don't have the answer to. If they tip through the app, does that tip money come out of their first $50 dollars that is in credit, or is that charged to their credit card? Thanks in advance!


It comes out of the credit card; still not a bad deal if your friend is getting a free or discounted ride


----------



## BostonBarry

In this case I think Manotas is correct, for first time riddr promos. It's been so long since I've forgotten how that "coupon" actually works. But I know there are certain credits which will pay out tip amounts. The one Verizon shared last Thanksgiving fof $20 paid the tip, for instance.


----------



## CLAkid

WRX Lyft said:


> hey guys here in SF out of 20 rides a day I might get three people who tip maybe 2-3$. My ratings are good 4.87 so I know it's no the service I provide. Are people just cheap?


I'm here in Los Angeles and I would say that in a good week about 20% tip, less in other weeks. Have not figured out why tips are not greater when Lyft has made it really easy for customers to tip.


----------



## CLAkid

negeorgia said:


> Line is the top option listed, I wonder if some riders assume it is the way to split fare.


I find that a good 50% of pax do not realize they called for a Line and/or don't understand what it is. Very frustrating.


----------



## BostonBarry

CLAkid said:


> I'm here in Los Angeles and I would say that in a good week about 20% tip, less in other weeks. Have not figured out why tips are not greater when Lyft has made it really easy for customers to tip.


Thanks to uber, many pax believe BOTH companies include a tip. I've had several riders shocked when I told them there is never a tip added unless they take uber taxi.


----------



## CLAkid

BostonBarry said:


> Thanks to uber, many pax believe BOTH companies include a tip. I've had several riders shocked when I told them there is never a tip added unless they take uber taxi.


I believe it


----------

